# PhotoShop



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looking to get Photoshop just can't find it anywhere anyone know wheres a good place to get it..


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

I downloaded mine from Ares: .:: Ares - [Home] the ultimate p2p filesharing software ::.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

HL my post. 

You can d/l it with any torrent client. It isn't very legal but yeah... Or, you could go to Adobe.com and d/l the trial and then get the serials for the full version


----------

